# Xfinity Emails Not Coming In



## officerripley (Nov 28, 2022)

Starting 2 days ago, I'm not receiving Xfinity emails that I'm expecting. (I subscribe to several daily enewsletters.) Anybody else having the same problem?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 28, 2022)

Do you live in one of the problem areas?

https://istheservicedown.com/problems/comcast-xfinity/map


----------



## officerripley (Nov 28, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Do you live in one of the problem areas?
> 
> https://istheservicedown.com/problems/comcast-xfinity/map


Thanks, Manjaro; I'm about 2 hrs away from an affected area. The overall internet is working; I'm just not getting hardly any emails in my inbox. Another customer on the comcast help forum said I needed to call comcast customer security assurance. So I did, had to wait an hour for a representative--whom I had trouble understanding (his accent), sigh--and after about a half hour of him checking things, he said that all the emails I didn't receive were held because someone was trying to access my email. So he turned on 2-factor verification and that the missing emails will be restored in a couple of hours. (It dawned on me after I hung up, I already had 2-factor verification I thought...sigh.) Anyway, I'm def. gonna change my password. Hope that helps.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 28, 2022)

Since it was an email issue it could have been something to do with location of your email server.  Can't say but that web link I sent has been an invaluable tool for someone with little patience like me.  Good luck in the future, has saved me alot of anger issues & avoiding kicking my modem to the curb.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 28, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Since it was an email issue it could have been something to do with location of your email server.  Can't say but that web link I sent has been an invaluable tool for someone with little patience like me.  Good luck in the future, has saved me alot of anger issues & avoiding kicking my modem to the curb.


Thanks for that link; I bookmarked it for sure. (I've never kicked my modem but my darn iPhone--I wanted an android phone but was overruled, long story--has been thrown a few times. Only got one bite mark on it, though. (JK!   )


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 28, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Thanks for that link; I bookmarked it for sure. (I've never kicked my modem but my darn iPhone--I wanted an android phone but was overruled, long story--has been thrown a few times. Only got one bite mark on it, though. (JK!   )


Reminds me of the problems I encountered with my first Dell laptop, many years ago cost new almost $2,000.  Finally reached the point getting nickled & dimed that I hauled it upstairs and threw as hard as I could on the concrete.  I have had many since but never resorted to that reaction again.  

Have a good day.


----------

